# Sunday cyclists



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

What is it with these lycra clad fuckwits ?. Are they the modern equivalent of lemmings ?.
Every sunday its the same , dozens of the dumb bastards head out on their racing bikes and ride three or four abreast around narrow winding country lanes , on single carriage way A roads and on dual carriageway A roads. Do these dangerous fools just want to die themselves or do they want to kill all thier mates as well ?. If brains were dynamite they wouldn`t have enough to blow thier socks off !. All it would take would be for somebody to come around a blind corner with them riding three or four abreast and they would all die instantly , but of course the poor motorist would get the blame as usual despite the danger cyclists being at fault. Death wish 2005 it seems . They were even out today on the A69 in a full blown blizzard.  Absolutely unbelievable. :evil:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Cumberland??? whereabouts? Your dead right about lycra clad lemmings though. :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CapTT said:


> What is it with these lycra clad fuckwits ?. Are they the modern equivalent of lemmings ?.
> Every sunday its the same , dozens of the dumb bastards head out on their racing bikes and ride three or four abreast around narrow winding country lanes , on single carriage way A roads and on dual carriageway A roads. Do these dangerous fools just want to die themselves or do they want to kill all thier mates as well ?. If brains were dynamite they wouldn`t have enough to blow thier socks off !. All it would take would be for somebody to come around a blind corner with them riding three or four abreast and they would all die instantly , but of course the poor motorist would get the blame as usual despite the danger cyclists being at fault. Death wish 2005 it seems . They were even out today on the A69 in a full blown blizzard.  Absolutely unbelievable. :evil:


 :lol: ... Your write up made me giggle but your damn right :wink:


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

CapTT said:


> What is it with these lycra clad fuckwits ?. Are they the modern equivalent of lemmings ?.
> Every sunday its the same , dozens of the dumb bastards head out on their racing bikes and ride three or four abreast around narrow winding country lanes , on single carriage way A roads and on dual carriageway A roads. Do these dangerous fools just want to die themselves or do they want to kill all thier mates as well ?. If brains were dynamite they wouldn`t have enough to blow thier socks off !. All it would take would be for somebody to come around a blind corner with them riding three or four abreast and they would all die instantly , but of course the poor motorist would get the blame as usual despite the danger cyclists being at fault. Death wish 2005 it seems . They were even out today on the A69 in a full blown blizzard.  Absolutely unbelievable. :evil:


_Someone_ driving round a blind corner should be only be driving at a speed that would enable him or her to stop in the amount of road they can see.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

mittya said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with these lycra clad fuckwits ?. Are they the modern equivalent of lemmings ?.
> ...


No shit Sherlock !  . Tell the dumb cyclists that then on your next IAM outing. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Fair enough, they shouldn't riding three or four abreast, but there's no difference between them riding slowly round country lanes and those on horseback, or indeed farmers in tractors.

If you can't see the road ahead, you shouldn't just assume it's clear and should, therefore, be driving at a speed that would enable you to stop should the need arise.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Enough to give us cross-country cyclists a bad name :wink:


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

CapTT said:


> mittya said:
> 
> 
> > CapTT said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Well as I predicted today I saw the aftermath of a large RTC involving several of these Sunday Cyclist Kamikazee Fuckwits. While returning from Manchester this morning along the A66 there were Lycra clad cycle wankers everywhere and when I got to Threlkeld , lo and behold , the police had stopped the traffic as the road was full of debris and bodies lying in a lay-by. Several of these fools had decided to ride 2 to 3 abreast along this notoriously bad road anyway and they clipped a passing red VW golf and carnage ensued. Serves the stupid bastards right. Road safety my arse !.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

why shouldnt they ride 3 or 4 abreast? if they are all in the gutter then the motorists just try to squeeze past them even if it is not appropriate.

And I guess probably the red golf clipped them not the other way around...

Why are so many people so intollerant? Why do they react so venemously when someone 'dares' to do something that inconveniences them so much that they might actually have to lift their foot off their accelerator for a few seconds or, God forbid, actually brake and slow down.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Antwerpman said:


> why shouldnt they ride 3 or 4 abreast? if they are all in the gutter then the motorists just try to squeeze past them even if it is not appropriate.
> 
> And I guess probably the red golf clipped them not the other way around...
> 
> Why are so many people so intollerant? Why do they react so venemously when someone 'dares' to do something that inconveniences them so much that they might actually have to lift their foot off their accelerator for a few seconds or, God forbid, actually brake and slow down.


There has to a common sense approach to most things in life, however, I know the stretch of road that CapTT is on about and for cyclists to be 3 or 4 abreast is madness. Most of the A roads and probably all of the B roads in the Lakes are flanked on both sides by very well built dry stone walls, which will rip a car to shreds, they are no place for cyclists riding in formation, they leave you very little room to manouver and consequently accidents happen  
You also need to remember that no test is required for cyclists to use public roads, not since they did away with the old Cycling Proficiency testing, there is also a big bitch about them not paying road tax, so you can see why they're not flavour of the month.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't have any problem with cyclist 3-4 riding abreast on the road, unless there's a cycle lane specificially marked out for their use. Every weekend, i drive through Epping New Road which has a cycle lane. Most of the time the cyclist ride single file, but sometimes, you get the group of 2/3/4 riding abreast with the 2/3 cyclist riding on the main road . In this situation, I purposely blast past them as fast as possible to create a bit of turbulence :roll: to remind them "to keep to your frigging cycle lane!" :evil:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Cycling on the A66? Scary thought. That road's notorious.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

chip said:


> I don't have any problem with cyclist 3-4 riding abreast on the road, unless there's a cycle lane specificially marked out for their use. Every weekend, i drive through Epping New Road which has a cycle lane. Most of the time the cyclist ride single file, but sometimes, you get the group of 2/3/4 riding abreast with the 2/3 cyclist riding on the main road . In this situation, I purposely blast past them as fast as possible to create a bit of turbulence :roll: to remind them "to keep to your frigging cycle lane!" :evil:


 :lol: The council have put a new cycle lane in as you approach Ambleside from Windermere, it's the worst idea anyone has ever had. The speed limit is 20, which is fair enough but the geography of the thing must have been worked out by Stevie Wonder. 
Imagine, if you will, a slightly narrower than normal road, then lay down green tarmac(to indicate cycling lane) which reduces the normal lane by a third, add a small footpath, a tiny wall then the expanse of Lake Windermere. They've done this on both sides of the road, only the other side is flanked by a skin thrashing dry stone wall. If I were cycling along that part of the route, I'd get off and walk :lol:
The argument was that the kids cycling to and from the Lakes Comprehensive(my old school) have somewhere to go with their bikes. You've got to see it to believe it :roll:


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

On a country lane with blind bends I find having a loud engine running at least one gear lower than it needs to be quite useful. Cyclists hear you coming and think you're going to skittle them and move out the way. Problem solved. Just watch out for horses - don't want to spook them (just the cyclists :lol: )

Anyone who cycles along major trunk roads is mad in my book. Too many people not looking where they're going and trying to knock you off. Footpath for me when I'm cycling, highway code can go fark itself.

Antwerpman - should have expected someone from the Benelux to come down on the side of the cyclists. I used to live in Amsterdam and the cyclists thought they owned the road there - to55ers.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a cyclist - I just keep out the way of cars for my own safety, whatever the highway code says it doesn't mean drivers will obey it and actually not hit me.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

If they ride 3 a breast they deserved to get run over - end of.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

TVR Man - I am from Newcastle, so nothing to do with my country of birth

What I am trying to say is that you read so many times on this forum about Chavs, England going to the dogs, lack of respect for others, how people dont respect others property, etc, then on the next thread you get comments like Ronins saying people deserve to get run over for using a bike, and CapTT saying you can come round a blind corner and run in to them.

Quite simply if you cant get round them safely then wait until you can, they are just normal people enjoying a healthy pastime, they are not hurting anyone and are doing something a lot better than the MacDonald munching chavs everyone is always complaining about. If you come round a bend and cant stop in time it is YOU who is in the wrong not them, but then again blaming everyone else for your own shortcommings is typical chav behaviour - so perhaps some of the people on this forum are not so far removed from them as they would like to be.

Of course cyclists should qct sensibly too, but often riding 3 abreast is a defensive measure - otherwise they would be forced in to those same dry stone walls and they have a lot less protection than you.

Quite simply I fail to see why everyone is so intolerant towards their fellow countrymen and why the UK seems to have so much latent agression flying around the place. I was there at easter and was amazed and the total agression displayed on the roads and the lack of empathy towards other drivers. I had more unwarranted displays of agression, being cut up, not being let out, undertaking, 2 finger gestures etc, etc in one week than I have seen here in 2 years. of course reading the comments on threads like this it is easy to see why

Chill out it is only a car journey


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Antwerpman said:


> Ronins saying people deserve to get run over for using a bike, and CapTT saying you can come round a blind corner and run in to them.


 Suggest you re-read EXACTLY what i wrote - then re-evaluate your comment..................


----------



## Heffs2 (Sep 30, 2002)

ronin said:


> If they ride 3 a breast they deserved to get run over - end of.


Of course that seems much more reasonable than saying anyone on a bike should get run over.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Heffs2 said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > If they ride 3 a breast they deserved to get run over - end of.
> ...


Glad you agree then.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

They are using a bike - in a way YOU think is inappropriate - and because of this they deserve to get run over

what happens if they ride 2 abreast? they just deserve to be forced off the road and suffer permanent injuries but not death?

I have re-read, evaluated and wish to change nothing, thank you


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Antwerpman said:


> They are using a bike - in a way YOU think is inappropriate - and because of this they deserve to get run over


You got it son

But thanks for the thank you - appreciated.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Nobody deserves to be run off the road, but if cyclists are being anal about how much room they take up, is it any wonder that motorists get vexed. 
Also, it isn't just motorists who dish out expletives and finger gestures, the lycra fraternity are just as bad.
This all comes to who thinks they own the road and as I said earlier, the cyclists take no test or pay no taxes, the Highway Code is exactly that.............................a code, and is open to different interpretations. 
I see no problem with a group of cyclists going into single file to allow traffic to pass, much as I see no need for motorists to blast past cyclists, it's all about common courtesy.
The sooner both camps realise this, the better it will be for everyone.


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

This cyclist dearly wishes that he paid no taxes!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

LakesTTer - cant disagree with a word you said - eminently sensible but unfortunately not widespread thinking 

By the way my relatives own a farm in Borrowdale and I lived in Watendlath (not sure if I spelt it right it was so long ago) when I was a boy - one of my favourite parts of the world


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Antwerpman said:


> LakesTTer - cant disagree with a word you said - eminently sensible but unfortunately not widespread thinking
> 
> By the way my relatives own a farm in Borrowdale and I lived in Watendlath (not sure if I spelt it right it was so long ago) when I was a boy - one of my favourite parts of the world


Yeah it is, but not if you're stuck behind some spandex clad geography teacher taking his tree-hugging family on the slowest bike ride around the Lakes trip :lol: Nothing against tree-huggers or geography teachers but spandex has alot to answer for :wink:


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I used to do triathlons and believe me some of the women there made an excellent case for lycra....

(the thought of a hairy teacher with ball hugging cycling shorts and his ugly missus definately makes my hair stand on end)


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Just to clarify a few points and perhaps to illustrate more clearly my reason for this rant :

I am not talking about just a few people having a liesurely cycle in this instance although it is just as bad and as common , I`m talking about hundreds of the bastards spread out in groups along the whole A66s length from Penrith to Keswick , and they are actively racing and competing and not concentrating on all other road users. The cyclists minds are obviously on the race and beating the man infront so road safety and road sense gos out the window totally. They are accidents waiting to happen , as was proved on sunday last , and they might get the more serious injury but the other road users will suffer just as much , if not more , in other ways. If they want to race , good luck to them , but find a suitable and safe venue that won`t cause danger to other members of the public. Motorsport does this so why not the cyclists ?. I would guess at money being the reason. Roads can be closed quite easily but speed limits cannot be lifted without an act of parlaiment. So quite simply the cyclists are guilty of endangering other road users by blatantly racing on the public highway and they give the finger to everybody else because they can`t or won`t spend the money to run the sport properly. So BAN the bastards and the problem is solved. Go get a race track . As for the other fools , the pretend road racers etc. they are only limited in numbers so can be tolerated I suppose . Even if they have a death wish . Mountain bikers have the right idea - go off road , after all the North of England has hundreds of miles of perfectly good cycle tracks , e.g. C2C , so why not use them ?.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Because they're too utterly different types of people. Look at Road Racers and Mountain Bikers and you'll see that they're very rarely one and the same.

For the record, when I did my cycling proficiency badge many, many moons ago, I remember that riding two-abreast is legal, but not more than that. So if they're riding three or more abreast, then they deserve some verbal abuse, but certainly don't deserve to be knocked off their bikes.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> Because they're too utterly different types of people. Look at Road Racers and Mountain Bikers and you'll see that they're very rarely one and the same.
> 
> For the record, when I did my cycling proficiency badge many, many moons ago, I remember that riding two-abreast is legal, but not more than that. So if they're riding three or more abreast, then they deserve some verbal abuse, but certainly don't deserve to be knocked off their bikes.


When I did my cycling proficiency, the local bobby used to come and test everyone and you couldn't even start the test until your saddle was the right height and if you passed, you got a little badge 8) 
Getting back to the original rant, you must have noticed the cyclists, especially here in London, that don't stop for red lights, zip in and out of traffic and try to make headway by riding on the pavement(I thought that was illigal?) Next time I'm stuck in traffic I'll give the pavement a go :twisted:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Getting back to the original rant, you must have noticed the cyclists, especially here in London, that don't stop for red lights, zip in and out of traffic and try to make headway by riding on the pavement(I thought that was illigal?)


Of course I have, I'm one of them. :roll: :twisted:


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok guys have any of you thought about how the cyclist's feel.... I do a lot of cycling (mainly on my own) and race in time trials and triathlon's in the summer..... Now once a year I'll get knocked off my bike by a stupid bastard who has no idea on how to drive a car.... I also expect 3 for 4 "near misses" where I can avoid being hit by taking evasive action (i.e. jumping into a ditch) In the past 3 years 3 members of the local road race team have been killed..

Where we live even if there is a group of us we try never to be more than 2 abreast but still get abuse and hassle of passing cars... What the f*ck are we meant to do.... stop riding..... not be allowed on roads because they are owned by cars...

If everybody drove properly then it wouldn't be a problem but then again my friend wouldn't have been knocked off her horse last summer (the horse was killed) by someone doing 60 down a narrow country who was unable to stop when they came round a blind corner too fast...


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

having been brought up i n a village and nearly been run down several times in lanes by both cars and motorbikes, i can echo the above.

doesn't the highway code give right of way to pedestrians and bikes anyway :?:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> Antwerpman - should have expected someone from the Benelux to come down on the side of the cyclists. I used to live in Amsterdam and the cyclists thought they owned the road there - to55ers.


Just to give a Benelux view: the Luxembourg highway code states that cyclists may ride 2 abreast on any type of road.

However, does this stop groups of 50 or more cyclists riding up to 4 or 5 abreast on country lanes with no road markings? Does it f***!

All it takes is a little bit of consideration from both sides and things would be a lot easier.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

The cyclists here are F'ing crazy and do things that would have the average british motorist blowing his top.

However at the end of the day, I dont want to kill anyone, they are people and can make mistakes like anyone else, can be ignorant of the consequences of their actions, or just plain stupid/vindictive. What good does it do me or anyone else to blow a fuse over it, and certainly doesnt improve anyones future behaviour when you cut them up or take some other 'revenge' action.

I am a cyclist and a driver and see both sides of the story, both are right sometimes and both are wrong sometimes, that's life, accept it or have a coronary


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Antwerpman said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer - cant disagree with a word you said - eminently sensible but unfortunately not widespread thinking
> ...


I always presume that they aren't 'getting enough' at home, are in crisis and on their way to the local Cottaging Bushes or just for a spot of Dogging whilst grappling with their sexuality. Is this wrong? :wink:

<<enter Vlastan>>

<<<not literally!  >>


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

When they sit 3 abreast i just over take then sit in front with my washers and aliens on ;-) That pisses them off nearly as much as they piss me off, Hundreds of the buggers come out at weekends in the new forest!


----------

